# Fish oil and b12



## Psychologist (Apr 3, 2012)

A beautiful combination. I highly recommend taking these. This combination helps give me a sense of well being along with feeling more energized. Ive stopped taking them followed by starting around 3 times and have noticed a difference each time.

My current dose: 2 fish oils and 2 b12 tablets daily

I also take magnesium and some other supplement that supposedly helps with memory.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Never tried fish oil as it just seems disgusting even in capsules, but i know chia seeds are very good for omega 3 and they dont taste bad.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it best to take supplements with a certain type of food, or on an empty stomach?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it depends on the supplement when it comes to maximizing bioabsorption. I've heard fish oil is best taken with food (with fat) but I haven't researched it. As far as B12 goes, a pharmacist told me it didn't matter. I do take B12 in the morning though as I tend to get some really trippy dreams if I take it at night.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

2 high strength fish oil tablets I feel calm me, or at the very least don't make me blush as bad. Been taking for a month now.

Will try B12 too. Going to give iodine a shot as well.


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

I take B-12 drops in a glass of oj every morning- I don't taste it or anything, which is great. I used to take a B100 vitamin, but it was disgusting any way I took it. B12 is really crucial to cognitive functions; I've read a deficiency can lead to depression in the long-term, so it makes sense that those vitamins pick you up. I'm considering taking fish oil, but are there any vegan alternatives that can give the same nutritional and emotional boost?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Seaweedface said:


> any vegan alternatives that can give the same nutritional and emotional boost?


You a raw food only vegan or a standard diet vegan?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I never took any of those because its expensive. And cheap ones are likely to be contaminated by mercury.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Seaweedface said:


> I take B-12 drops in a glass of oj every morning- I don't taste it or anything, which is great. I used to take a B100 vitamin, but it was disgusting any way I took it. B12 is really crucial to cognitive functions; I've read a deficiency can lead to depression in the long-term, so it makes sense that those vitamins pick you up. I'm considering taking fish oil, but are there any vegan alternatives that can give the same nutritional and emotional boost?


Flax, chia, hemp, walnuts.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Never tried fish oil as it just seems disgusting even in capsules, but i know chia seeds are very good for omega 3 and they dont taste bad.


I take a lemon flavored fish oil supplement with vitamin D in it everyday. If I take them before breakfast, I typically never taste them unless for some weird reason breakfast didn't agree with me.
A good broad spectrum stress relief B-combo vitamin is also an excellent dietary support and big help for stress management.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely makes a difference. Albeit a very mild one for people afflicted with mood disorders. 

Some of my darkest days have been while on both fish oil and vitamin B complexes.


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> You a raw food only vegan or a standard diet vegan?


Standard, though not _too_ strict.


----------

